
The Problems of Scaling and Scoble at Quora - domino
http://quorareview.com/2011/01/26/the-problems-of-scaling-and-scoble-at-quora/
======
tzs
I fail to "get" Quora. If I go to the site directly, they want me to register
before I'm allowed to do anything. I can't find any reasonable way to search
there or browse the questions and answers.

However, if I go to Google and search for something, and toss in a
"site:quora.com" it will show me the Quora results, and Quora lets me see the
questions and answers (although not the comments). Those pages even have a
search on them so I can look for more.

None of those pages seem to have any monetization. So where do they plan to
get their money? Seeing no apparent monetization makes me suspect that they
plan to use their user information for monetization, and wonder if that is why
they say you have to use your real name.

I know they've received a lot of buzz, including here, so assume they are
probably on the up and up, but that's sure not the gut feeling a get when I
compare what I see as a non-registered person with, say, what I saw at, say,
stackoverflow.

Anyone else here not getting it or am I the only one?

~~~
fooandbarify
I'm on Quora and I like it there, although I visit with decreasing frequency.
I think they are trying to emulate more of a Twitter/Facebook thing with their
user base - a more "social" experience than stackoverflow, I guess - and I
assume their monetization strategy is as undefined as it was for either of
those two when they started.

------
fooandbarify
There's an entire website outside of devoted to discussing Quora? Weird.
Beyond the title, what does this article have to do with Robert Scoble? After
reading it, I did a quick Cmd-F... his name doesn't seem to appear in the
article at all.

